# Rennspiel mit MP-Kampagne



## Battlejoe (24. Juli 2008)

hi,

ich suche ein Rennspiel, bei dem man mit einem oder auch mehreren Kumpels über LAN im Team und mal nich gegeneinander fahren kann. Am besten wäre es, wenn man eine Art Kampagne bestreiten könnte.

mfG
Battlejoe


----------



## Battlejoe (24. Juli 2008)

weiß echt keiner was?^^

Kann man bei Grid eigentlich gegen Computergegner fahren?

mfG
Battlejoe


----------



## boss3D (25. Juli 2008)

In GRID fährst du in einigen Rennen gegen Computergegner. Alleine fährst du beispielsweise in den Drifts.

Aber ein Rennspiel, wo man gemeinsam mit Kumpels fährt kenne ich nicht ...

Das einzige, was mir einfällt: PCGames schrieb beim Test zu NfS: Carbon, dass es irgendeinen Modus gäbe, wo ein paar Kumpels vor dir fahren und du bist die Polizei. Sobald du jemanden erwischt hast, ist dieser der Polizist und du fährst mit den anderen Kumpels vor dem jenigen davon.

Ich habe diesen Modus aber nie ausprobiert und kann dir nichts näheres dazu sagen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juli 2008)

Grid Multiplayer hat afaik auch über LAN keine KI-Fahrer drin, die gibts nur im Singleplayer.

Aber Games mit Coop-Modus kenne ich da jetzt auch keine. Zumal selbst ein Fahren im selben Team ja nicht bedeutet, dass man nicht um Plätze kämpft, siehe formel1 z.B.
Es gibt noch Spiele wie rFactor, Race 07, GTR, vielleicht ist da was in der Art dabei, aber vermutlich auch ohne KI-Fahrer im Multiplayer.


----------



## Battlejoe (25. Juli 2008)

Die Frage mit den Computergegnern war n bisschen doof gestellt. Die war natürlich auf den MP-Modus bezogen^^

Ich schau mir mal die Spiele an, die ihr erwähnt habt, vielleicht ist da ja was dabei, thx nochmal


----------



## JimBeam (25. Juli 2008)

GTR2 hat keine KI im Multiplayer, RACE und rFactor afaik auch nicht.


----------



## low- (25. Juli 2008)

Ich kenn eins! Flatout1&2  Könnt ja immer so Derby machen und dann einfach sagen, dass ihr gewonnen habt, wenn du und dein Freund alle anderen geschrottet habt!


----------



## push@max (4. August 2008)

Jop, FlatOut 2 macht im MP-Modus echt Fun...hat was wie bereits erwähnt von Destruction Derby 

Andererseits zocke ich mit meinen Freunden auch F1 im MP, CTDP bietet für F1 Challenge 99-02 und RFactor erstklassige MODS.

Neben funktioniert auch GTR echt gut und macht auch richtig Spass.


----------

